# St. Louis CDs



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Has anyone tried these? http://www.specialistsingastro.com/IBS/index.html tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

These have been around for ever on the bb here and no one has ever posted in the forum on here about using them or if they helped, even though I have asked a couple times.I do know they are not as in depth as Mike's Program.I would also like to hear others comments on them though if they helped people.


----------

